
If designers can't code, how can they use AI? - betterandmade
Hi<p>I’ve just launched Aut.Des to bridge the gap between science and the design practice. We want to raise awareness and enable experimentation and discussion amongst the design community about real world applications of AI&#x2F;ML in the creative process.<p>Please add your ideas, inputs and questions to the discussion forum https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talk.autonomous.design or by submitting your project to the tool repository on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;autonomous.design or just send me a message at hi [at] autonomous [dot] design<p>Thanks!
======
betterandmade
Here's the link again, clickable
[https://autonomous.design](https://autonomous.design)

